# Dundas & Faussett Cafe & Restaurant



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Dundas & Faussett Cafe & Restaurant

111 Dundas Place

ALBERT PARK VIC 3206

There it was, beckoning me to come forth,this little hip and posh coffee shop;

Nestled in amongst the centre of busy Bridport St, with it?s trendy cafes, lined up one after the other.

The decision was difficult yet seemed obvious, once made, ...

More...


----------

